# payloads



## rainbowwarrier (Apr 27, 2009)

does anyone know how to upgrade the gross vehicle weight of a m/h?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rainbowwarrier said:


> does anyone know how to upgrade the gross vehicle weight of a m/h?


To find out if it can be upgraded and whether any modifications are required contact:
http://www.svtech.co.uk/


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I found these people to be the best source of advice andinformation about upgrades.

http://www.svtech.co.uk/articles.html

Give them a ring with your vehicle details.

Edit: Ray, you beat me to it!


----------

